# Snowboard Instructor Question



## 1srh (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi - I'm looking for a snowboard instruction to answer a few quick questions. If you're willing to help me out, please send me a PM.

Questions are simple and should be fairly quick.

Thanks!
Sheryl


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

1srh said:


> Hi - I'm looking for a snowboard instruction to answer a few quick questions. If you're willing to help me out, please send me a PM.
> 
> Questions are simple and should be fairly quick.
> 
> ...



Sixteen years. What's going on?


----------

